

Apple rebuts complaints of bending iPhones - jmsduran
http://online.wsj.com/articles/apple-defends-against-complaints-of-bending-iphones-1411668618

======
valarauca1
>Its not very common

>Only 1 in 9 (11%)

~~~
mullingitover
Show your work! -10 points

Where are youg getting 1 in 9 from? It's 9 out of 10,000,000.

